# 18 Hour Leg-o-Lamb



## sawhorseray (Jan 18, 2021)

I had a little 3.2 pound boneless leg-o-lamb that I was thinking of smoking up on my offset for the Sunday games. I got to thinking I didn't want to have to constantly tend the fire all day so decided to go with the sous vide, pretty much set and forget. I had no idea how long it was going to take but figured a lot of time wouldn't hurt, not so. I started out punching the roast with a few cloves of garlic.






Tied on some fresh rosemary, vac-sealed it, and into the 135º sous vide pot at ten Saturday night





Had to add a little water to the pot when I got up Sunday morning, everything going smoothly, pulled it at four in the afternoon





Cleaned off the rosemary while sautéing some shrooms in butter





Got the roast out to the pario for a nice weed torch sear





I took the juice from the sous vide bag and mixed on the stove with some cabernet and balsamic vinegar for a reduction. First slice showed the nice pink color I was looking for, plated up with a buttery yam, asparagus,  and the shrooms, had applesauce and mint apple jelly on the table with a nice glass of cab





The lamb with the reduction had a really nice flavor, but the texture was a bit too soft for my liking. I saw where my amigo 

 SmokinVOLfan
 recently sous vide a lamb roast for nine hours and I think that's the way I'll go on the next one. Thanks for lookin' in, stay safe out there! RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 18, 2021)

Darn nice looking meal right there Ray!! Sorry it came out too soft but I bet it was tender and flavorful. Lots of folks going SV these days and I'm one of them. There's a lot of merit to using those things.

Robert


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

Nice SV cook, I’d sure take a plate!  I hope the next one will be more to your liking!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 18, 2021)

Sure looks good to me RAY! I think with most meats there is a sweet spot. I did an eye of round for 30 hr and it was almost too soft. Any further and it would be mushy. Between 20-24 seems to work great.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 18, 2021)

WOW that looks great!  Great cook and plate!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 18, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Darn nice looking meal right there Ray!! Sorry it came out too soft but I bet it was tender and flavorful. Lots of folks going SV these days and I'm one of them. There's a lot of merit to using those things. Robert



Thank you Robert! It was a tasty and tender hunk of lamb for sure, I'm just thinking the one John did for nine hours would make me a little happier, the reduction really helped, Thank you for the Like amigo, I do appreciate it! RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks good.  I love the smell of rosemary but hate the taste. I grow it just so I can smell it.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 18, 2021)

that sure is a fine looking plate there Ray!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 18, 2021)

SHR, Nice job on the SV, lamb looks delicious!


----------



## dls1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Very nice looking dish, Ray. However, I believe that 18 hours is way too long.

About once a month, I do a boneless leg of lamb SV, usually around 4 lbs.  We like it finished at  125ºF, sort of the crossroads of rare - medium rare. I cook it SV for 3 hours and it comes out perfect every time. If you like it done to 135ºF I think 4 hours would be fine, but certainly not more than 5 hours. Beyond that, the texture will start becoming soft and mushy.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 18, 2021)

Nice plate of food you have Ray! Glad it kinda turned out for you.  Nice thing about this forum is we all get to learn from others. 

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks mighty fine ray! I have had a sv for 2 years still in the box and stuffed in a closet somewhere. Y'all might finally get me to give it a try......someday


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 18, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice SV cook, I’d sure take a plate!  I hope the next one will be more to your liking!



Thanks WHB! I'm doing sous vide on the leftovers for dinner, be interesting to see how that comes out. Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




Sowsage said:


> Sure looks good to me RAY! I think with most meats there is a sweet spot. I did an eye of round for 30 hr and it was almost too soft. Any further and it would be mushy. Between 20-24 seems to work great.



Thanks Travis! I did a chucky for 50 hours awhile back and loved it, live and learn I guess! RAY




sandyut said:


> WOW that looks great!  Great cook and plate!



Thanks Sandy! I'll be doing it again, tho with some minor adjustments. RAY




Brian Trommater said:


> Looks good.  I love the smell of rosemary but hate the taste. I grow it just so I can smell it.



Thank you Brian! Rosemary is akin to mint-apple jelly, made for lamb. RAY




smokerjim said:


> that sure is a fine looking plate there Ray!



Thanks Jim! Come out my way where the sun is always shining and I'll have a plate whipped up just for you! Thanks for the Like Jim, I do appreciate it. RAY




crazymoon said:


> SHR, Nice job on the SV, lamb looks delicious!



Thanks CM! For the first time doing a lamb roast I loved the flavor and learned a little something too! Thank you for the Like Jim, much appreciated. RAY




dls1 said:


> Very nice looking dish, Ray. However, I believe that 18 hours is way too long.
> About once a month, I do a boneless leg of lamb SV, usually around 4 lbs.  We like it finished at  125ºF, sort of the crossroads of rare - medium rare. I cook it SV for 3 hours and it comes out perfect every time. If you like it done to 135ºF I think 4 hours would be fine, but certainly not more than 5 hours. Beyond that, the texture will start becoming soft and mushy.



Heck yeah, thanks for the advise, and I'll be taking your advise on the next one for sure! Thanks you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




Brokenhandle said:


> Nice plate of food you have Ray! Glad it kinda turned out for you.  Nice thing about this forum is we all get to learn from others. Ryan



Thanks Ryan! You sure got that right, I think I just learned what I wanted to know from @dis 1, doesn't get any better than SMF! Thank you for the Like Ryan, much appreciated. RAY




TNJAKE said:


> Looks mighty fine ray! I have had a sv for 2 years still in the box and stuffed in a closet somewhere. Y'all might finally get me to give it a try......someday



Get that sucker off the shelf and plugged in Jake, it ain't doing you a dammed bit of good sitting in the closet! RAY


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 18, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks WHB! I'm doing sous vide on the leftovers for dinner, be interesting to see how that comes out. Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY



Ray, will you please let me know how that turns out?  Very interested!  Thank you...

Justin


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey 

 TNJAKE
  maybe if you get you're SV out of the closet you can convince Ray to get his air fryer out of the box!   

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 18, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Hey
> 
> TNJAKE
> maybe if you get you're SV out of the closet you can convince Ray to get his air fryer out of the box!
> ...


Ryan my mind was already going in that direction!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks Great Ray!!
I never had Lamb, but I'd be all over that !!
Looks Mighty Tasty!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 18, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Ray!! I never had Lamb, but I'd be all over that !! Looks Mighty Tasty!! Nice Job! Like. Bear



Thanks John! I just finished some sous vide leftover for dinner, was mushy. I have enough left for a nice cold lamb sanny and that's what I'll do. Thanks for the Like John, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## xray (Jan 19, 2021)

That lamb looks pretty good to me Ray. Sorry to hear it came out too soft for your liking, but it seems that you still got to enjoy a nice meal!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 19, 2021)

Beautiful plate! Nicely done.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 19, 2021)

Outstanding Ray! The lamb is just beautiful. That one I did still had very good texture so I was happy with that. Now its about time to find another! Usually only see them at the supermarkets around Easter and Christmas.


----------

